# Flamingo Red fishing



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going again tomorrow and should have some great pics for that post. I have a few funny stories I wanted to share about yesterday though. 

My buddy is now a kayak guide in Flamingo and he asked me to go with some of his Florida Sportsman friends. Our target was Redfish and snook on the fly off our yaks. We meet up at the gate and my buddy jumps in with me. The other guys drive fast and soon were out of sight during the 45 minute trip to the ramp. Is see something in the road and it's dark so it took me a minute to realize it's a naked man running down the middle of the road fondling his man gear. I didn't slow down.

After we started our paddle one of the guys said he was out there the day before and was attacked by a manatee which threw him off his yak. I'm thinking he fell while trying to get a better look. I said where did this take place? right here he said and I think I see some now. My head is saying they are screwing with the new guy. Well..... they were not. It was not 1 minute later and a manatee (with the force of a truck) slaps the bottom of my yak sending me flying through the air. I landed my flight right side up and my eyes were as big as baseballs. Told you he said. There is something wrong with that animal and we paddle on about 5 miles to our spot.

Loaded with fish! We spend the next few hours catching. All in all we caught about 30 reds and 1 over slot snook on the fly. We left with tailing reds everywhere but we had not slept in over 35 hours and needed to. Super super fun!! And the best redfishing I have ever seen in Florida. I'll take pics tomorrow which hopefully will be the same.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way if any of you want a guided trip on a yak in Flamingo or Miami hit me up. My buddy has just got all his paperwork in order and is now a guide. He is very very good and the price is right. He can target everything inshore you can think of and has backup plans if the target fish are not participating. That doesn't mean sharks on the bottom. Tarpon, Bonefish, Snook, Trout and Reds. No Bonefish in Flamingo FYI


----------

